# Over sea's farmers?



## OkhayBallr (Dec 18, 2009)

Yal ever look on youtube at tractor vids?
How bout some of the songs they pick for the vids example: 




The song is scat man, google, scat (twogirls one cup)

WTF are those farmers up to?


----------

